

Linode Newark datacenter offline since 1.5 hours ago - tome
http://status.linode.com/

======
peterwwillis
linode's datacenter offline for 2 hours... and no official explanation. i know
everybody's supposed to expect downtime, but it would be nice to know what
happened too so i don't just assume it was linode's fault.

~~~
caker
<http://status.linode.com/> had updates all throughout the issue.

